# Cadbury,chocolate stud boy



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

He's coming on now love him to bits.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Such a sweety. Absolutely beautiful colour


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Look at him - all grown up now :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He is gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Has he fathered any kittens yet?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou guy's.

Yes jo has a few litters behind him now


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely boy and his colour is beautiful


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

may said:


> Lovely boy and his colour is beautiful


Thankyou May,choccylicious


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

lol bless his grumpy look


----------

